# seit wann gibt es die Fischerprüfung?



## Detlefisch (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nirgendwo sind Angaben darüber zu fnden, seit wann es eine Fischerprüfung gibt. Also ob es immer schon eine richtige Prüung gab, oder ob man in den 60ern/70ern den Fischereischein einfach beim Amt beantragen und kaufen konnte. Eine weitere Frage wäre: ab welchem Alter war  das möglich. (12?)

Wir "streiten" uns regelmäßig darüber, können aber keine Angaben finden. Nun bin ich gespannt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Detlef


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2020)

Servus Detlev,

in welchem Bundesland streitet ihr euch denn?


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2020)

in S-H ca.1973
war aber keine Pflicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2020)

Moin Detlev,
stell dich doch mal vor.
 lg norbert


----------



## Niederrheiner 1961 (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo
vorstellen kann er nicht habe die frage in einem anderen Forum auch schon gelesen


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2020)

Niederrheiner 1961 schrieb:


> Hallo
> vorstellen kann er nicht habe die frage in einem anderen Forum auch schon gelesen



interessanter erster Beitrag 

warum kann er sich nicht vorstellen?
und
kannst du dich vorstellen?


----------



## Niederrheiner 1961 (2. Februar 2020)

ja kann ich 
der Name nennt ja meine Herkunft
bin 59 und angel im Rhein und in Baggerseen


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2020)

Niederrheiner 1961 schrieb:


> ja kann ich
> der Name nennt ja meine Herkunft
> bin 59 und angel im Rhein und in Baggerseen



danke 

und warum meinst du, dass der TE sich nicht vorstellen kann?


----------



## Niederrheiner 1961 (2. Februar 2020)

bin bei Düsseldorf in einem Angelverein,
habe einen längere Angelpause von über 30 Jahren hinter mir


----------



## Niederrheiner 1961 (2. Februar 2020)

ich bin auch im blinkerforum da war eben die gleich Frage , weißt du angemeldet seine Freage gestellt und weg den siehts du nie mehr.


----------



## Michael.S (2. Februar 2020)

Mein Schein aus Niedersachsen ist von 1974 , ich war 14 Jahre alt , Pflicht war das nicht und ich wüste auch nicht das es irgendwelche Vorteile brachte damals , in der Stammkneipe meines Vaters fand damals so ein Kursus statt und er hat mich dort promt angemeldet


----------



## Waller Michel (2. Februar 2020)

Man darf auch nicht die Sportfischerprüfung vom VDSF ( in der DDR  gab's vom DAV was ähnliches ) mit der Staatlichen Prüfung verwechseln. 
Die Sportfischerprüfung vom VDSF hatte ich damals als Jugendlicher auch abgelegt und wurde für die Zugehörigkeit in einem Verein verlangt der zum VDSF gehörte .

Mit dem Alter ist in den einzelnen Landesfischereigesetzen unterschiedlich geregelt!  Also Länerspeziefisch ....

Ab wann die staatliche Prüfung Pflicht wurde bin ich mir jetzt auch unsicher. ....war garantiert auch wieder Länersache ,interessiert mich jetzt aber auch. ....werde auch versuchen es rauszubekommen !

LG Michael


----------



## Bronni (2. Februar 2020)

Ich habe meine Sportfischerprüfung am 01.12.1968 beim Angelsportverein-Dortmund e.V abgelegt. Den Sportfischer-Prüfungsausweis des Landesfischereiverbandes Westfalen und Lippe e.V. mit der Nr. 22795 habe ich heute noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2020)

noch mit Zielwurf


----------



## Waller Michel (2. Februar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> noch mit Zielwurf


Gibts bei der Spinnfischerprüfung sogar heute noch. 


LG


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2020)

meine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt--beim Angelverein Karpfen in H-Ulzburg (ine 70iger)
es war eine grüne Karte,etwa so groß wie eine Postkarte.


----------



## Bronni (2. Februar 2020)

Wir hatten damals ältere Angler als Ausbilder, Zielwürfe, Fischerkennung und viele andere Dinge gehörten damals zur praktischen Ausbildung und wenn wir als Jugendliche mal etwas übermütig wurden, gab es schon mal einen Schlag in den Nacken, war halt damals so.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

in Bayern gesetzlich Pflicht seit 1970 (staatliche Fischerpüfung). Voher als Verbandsprüfung (durch den Fischereiverband) mindestens seit Anfang der 1960er so eine Art freiwilliger Zwang. Hatte ich als Jugendlicher 1962 gemacht, vorher musste man zwei Jahre Angelerfahrung haben, als Jugendlicher. Hatte dann allerdings den Vorteil, dass man als Jugendlicher alleine Angeln durfte. In Bayern bekam man damals den Jugendfischereischein ab 12 Jahren, seit 1970 ab 10 Jahren, dann allerdings, nach bestandener staatlicher Prüfung ab 14 den Erwachsenen-Fischereischein, welcher zum alleine Angeln berechtigt.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> in Bayern gesetzlich Pflicht seit 1970 (staatliche Fischerpüfung).



Meines Wissens war die staatliche Fischerprüfung in Bayern ab 1. Januar 1971 Voraussetzung zum erstmaligen Erwerb eines Fischereischeins.

Ohne Prüfung bekamen Personen den Schein, die vorher bereits einen erworben hatten.

Gab aber auch Leute, die sich vor der Prüfung drücken wollten und sich einen Fischereischein in der hessischen Gemeinde Schlitz besorgt haben.

Da soll es sogar extra Busreisen gegeben haben. Allerdings wurden m.W. dann in Bayern ziemlich schnell nur noch Fischereischeine anerkannt, die am Hauptwohnsitz erworben wurden.



Bronni schrieb:


> wenn wir als Jugendliche mal etwas übermütig wurden, gab es schon mal einen Schlag in den Nacken, war halt damals so.



Bei uns auch. Wenn wir vor der Wahl standen, Watschn oder keine Monatskarte, war die Wahl schon klar.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Februar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> meine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt--beim Angelverein Karpfen in H-Ulzburg (ine 70iger)
> es war eine grüne Karte,etwa so groß wie eine Postkarte.


Meine Sportfischerprüfung habe ich 1986 bei der A.I.G. Hamburg abgelegt, hat damals 60,- DM gekostet.Mit 
Spinnfischerprüfung .Es war damals aber noch keine Pflicht ,aber so eine Art freiwilliger Zwang.  Das brauchte man ,glaube ich wenn man in einen Verein beitreten wollte.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

richtig. Das Gesetz wurde 1970 beschlossen, mit Wirkung ab 1971. Alle die vor 1970 einen Jahresfischereischein hatten, galten als sogenannte "Altfischer" (hieß tatsächlich so) und waren von der staatlichen Fischerprüfung befreit. So auch ich. Ich holte diese aber aus Interesse 1980 freiwillig nach.
Das mit Schlitz war ein paar Jahre ein richtiger Boom. Das mit den Busreisen dorthin war richtig (zwei Bekannte von mir nutzten dies nämlich). Die hatten deswegen sogar am Samstag ihre Gemeindeverwaltung zwecks Ausstellung der Fischereischeine offen. Man musste sich eine Tageskarte für den Dorfweiher o.Ä. kaufen und die war die Grundlage zur Ausstellung des hessischen Fischereischeines. Wurde aber dann Mitte der 1970er Jahre gestoppt, weil Bayern nur noch Fichereischeine aus anderen Bundesländern anerkannte, wenn der Betreffende seinen Wohnsitz nicht in Bayern hatte. Aber ein paar Jahre hat die Gemeinde Schlitz da ein dickes Geschäft gemacht.
Watchn gabs bei uns nicht. Weil wir waren artig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2020)

DM kosten weiß ich nicht mehr (Taschengeld)
nur die Unterschrift vom Erziehungsberechtigten wie auch bei Frei-Fahrten-Jugend-Schwimmer.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2020)

Ich hab meine "Sportfischerprüfung" 1972 in NRW mit 14 Jahren gemacht und war damit einer der ersten, die sich diesem Prüfungszwang unterwerfen mussten.
Den Namen Sportfischerprüfung fand ich damals schon seltsam?
Ich musste im praktischen Teil eine Angel auf Huchen zusammenstellen, ein Fisch den ich bis heute nicht zu Gesicht bekam.
Das war recht einfach, die dickste Rolle welche aufm Tisch lag, 050er Mono und den derbsten Rutenknüppel welcher da war, fertig war das Huchen Geschirr.

Jürgen


----------



## Mikesch (2. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... Das Gesetz wurde 1970 beschlossen, mit Wirkung ab 1971. Alle die vor 1970 einen Jahresfischereischein hatten, galten als sogenannte "Altfischer" (hieß tatsächlich so) und waren von der staatlichen Fischerprüfung befreit. ...


Das hat mich voll getroffen. 
1971 konnte man nämlich den Fischereischein erst mit 14 Jahren erwerben, dieses Alter hatte ich allerdings noch nicht erreicht obwohl ich im Jahr 1970 meinen ersten Fischereischein in Händen hielt. Der Gott sei Dank aber bei erreichen der Altersgrenze anerkannt wurde. Habe aber 1979 meine Prüfung abgelegt, da die "lieben" Niedersachsen mir einen Erlaubnisschein verweigerten, trotz gültigem Fischereischein.


----------



## Detlefisch (3. Februar 2020)

Dankeschön für die überwiegend freundlichen Antworten. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf NRW... ein Bekannter hat einen Fischereischein 1971 im Alter von 12 Jahren bekommen ( einen Fischereischein, KEINEN Jugendfischereischein) und dies ohne Prüfung. Auf dieser Grundlage auch weitere Fischereischeine erhalten. Deshalb die Frage im Forum ... Danke für weitere Antworten...!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Februar 2020)

Detlefisch schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die überwiegend freundlichen Antworten. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf NRW... ein Bekannter hat einen Fischereischein 1971 im Alter von 12 Jahren bekommen ( einen Fischereischein, KEINEN Jugendfischereischein) und dies ohne Prüfung. Auf dieser Grundlage auch weitere Fischereischeine erhalten. Deshalb die Frage im Forum ... Danke für weitere Antworten...!


Das hatte ich damals in Hessen auch! Ist aber mittlerweile schon 38 Jahre her 

LG Michael


----------



## harbec (4. Februar 2020)

Mal ein Versuch etwas Licht in diese Geschichte zu bringen. Gilt für SH!
- Bin Jahrg. 8/52
- Angelerlaubnisse gab es ab 12 J. und Vereinszugehörigkeit
- Bin 4/1965 in den Verein eingetreten und habe dann die nächsten Jahre immer bei der WaPo den Erlaubnisschein
und den Jahresfischereischein geholt. Immer unter Vorlage des  Sportfischerpasses mit den gült. Beitragsmarken.
- Meine Sportfischerprüfung habe ich 3/67 mit der Jugendgruppe freiwillig abgelegt. In SH damals noch kein Zwang.
- In anderen Bundesländern war sie schon Pflicht - NRW, BY.
- Ich habe immer noch meinen ersten Fischereischein. Er stammt aus dem Jahr 1983. Den bekam ich glatt,
weil ich schon die Sportfischerprüfung hatte.
- Irgendwann entfiel das Muss der Vereinszugehörigkeit (Ende der 70iger?)
- Wiedereinführung der Vereinszugehörigkeit für die Erlangung des Fischereischeins, wann?


----------



## Blueser (4. Februar 2020)

Vereinszugehörigkeit ist wohl nicht überall Pflicht zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2020)

...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2020)

...


----------

